# Seriously Cool Tank



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

I dunno how many gallons it is (maybe it could be a little bigger) but the idea is super cool!

http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/e5dd/#tabs


----------



## rainbowmissy (May 12, 2011)

That looks really small and cramped...


----------



## Squidmagician (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm with rainbow - it looks pretty small. And it just seems weird to me to combine utensils like clocks and pen holders with a home for living creatures. Don't they deserve a little more than being treated as decor? Pictures go on your desk - not pets. 

But that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

A little smal, but I like it! If it was bigger with more room for stationary it would be great for work spaces and student desks.


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't think gallons would be the appropriate measure here. Ounces would be a better fit.

They don't mention volume, they just say interior tank dimms: 145 mm x 90 mm x 120 mm.

I wouldn't put a fish in there, but a plant and the right shrim por snail could be fine.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I guess it would be okay if it was at least 2 gallons.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

That Might, let me repeat, might be .25-.5 gallons. I've seen bettas in a store with more room than that.


----------



## thePWNISHER (Jun 18, 2011)

14.5cmx9xcmx12cm = 1566 cubic cm,= 1566 mL = 1.566 L so yah, like 0.41369 gallons or something. Not ideal by any means but if they made it any bigger it would lose the desktopper effect for holding your pens. Great idea just not enough size to it, maybe a bit longer and deeper but still the pen holder would hold the CostCo size bulk pen buys.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

*has idea to make bf make hers a bigger version for a pretty pair of guppies or something but then has a sad cause he wouldnt let her has a fish on the computer desk not to mention you would never be able to heat it in winter*


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

here are customer photos:


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

Ya. It's def a little small. Ok, more than a little. But neat idea! Maybe if the clock was at the bottom and a pen holder was on top of the clock so the tank part was deeper. A couple neon tetras might be ok in it as it stands... They're pretty small.

When I put this out here it was to share the idea, not suggest it was feasible to actually have a happy fish. It's USB powered!!!


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

I think it would be the perfect home for a couple of red cherry shrimp. Or maybe a (small) pet rock.

Quote: "with beta fish there's less frolicking and more floating in catatonia". Surprising, in such a small tank?

GB


----------



## Kitten (Jul 2, 2011)

Is there a type of light that will heat a 1 gallon tank?


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

er

As an expert in computers and an experienced betta keeper I gotta say.


Atmospheric water vapor + 5v USB power + cheap manufacture = there will be tears.

Not to mention the stupidity, downright abject moronic ignorance and clear intellectual failure of using the USB ports to POWER ANYTHING.

You short those wires and you're shorting out paths on your motherboard, paths that have NEVER been designed to handle any kind of amperage.

It used to be I could kill almost any computer with a screwdriver and it was a nasty joke to leave bad 4gb USB sticks laying around with the power leads soldered together inside: instant computer kill.

Even though they've since "beefed up" the USB systems on motherboards I still don't let my motherboard power external devices.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Guys i SAW one in person today for a "low" price of $59.95 and i laughed especially when the bag of gravel had "Betta desk tank gravel" written on it. i held my tounge in store as we were trading with them.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

It's a cool concept but would never work out. The poor thing would just be bored to tailbiting and possibly jump out. I'd laugh my rear off if I saw one in person.


----------



## coet (Jun 26, 2011)

That's terrible! I'm sad to see something like that. 

There's no way that thing is appropriate for a snail, let alone any kind of fish. It's far too small for a heater (we're not even going to consider an unheated goldfish), and the frequent water changes necessary would probably cause some kind of electrical problem.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I think that would be cute for a live plant and maybe some shrimp. But uh, fish? YIKES!

I really don't get it... Why do you need to *combine* it? If you want fish on your desk, by a fish tank...? 

And I agree on the water changes, I'd be banging my head on the wall! I have one of those tanks with the light above it that you can't remove, and it is frustrating to try and do a simple water change on it. 

Maybe if it de-tached??


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

yeah, my math isnt great, but im pretty sure that is about .5 gallons, if that. id feel terrible keeping anything but a lone snail in there, and thats only because the recent outbreak in my tank has me feeling very negative about snails...

i would never try it, though i will concede it looks kind of cool. which just makes it worse, because it guarantees that someone that doesnt know any better will buy it. and, by the by, what they said about bettas kind of made me hate them. if your bettas are inactive, its because your keeping them in a small bowl of their own poo. i doubt youd like to play in poo either :/

okay im done. lol


----------



## Kitten (Jul 2, 2011)

Sorry I every ask my question. All the reponses I received had nothing do to what I asked. I have researched this site myself for hours and found the answers I needed. Great site for research but quick to make someone feel stupid.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Kitten said:


> Sorry I every ask my question. All the reponses I received had nothing do to what I asked. I have researched this site myself for hours and found the answers I needed. Great site for research but quick to make someone feel stupid.


Um... what? You mean the question you snuck into this thread that had nothing to do with it that nearly all of us missed because we didn't read the comments because we were commenting about the tank, which is what this thread is about?

How about next time you have a question you either post it in the quick question thread or make a new thread for it? THEN everybody will see it and can appropriately answer. I don't know how you have concluded that we've made you feel stupid... Everyone here is very helpful and nice, you can't jump to that far-off of a conclusion because you randomly posted a question into a thread that had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Kitten (Jul 2, 2011)

Sorry was just getting frustrated. I am learning to use this site better and do appreciate the advise I am getting. Sorry again Mr. Bubbles is new and I just want to do right by him. Kitten


----------



## N03113 (Jun 2, 2011)

I <3 think geek.... but I don't <3 this tank. 

It looks cool.. if your male... I work for a video game company, so we kinda have not an expectation but a sense of pride in our geek-o-spheres. If you see any photos of my tank, you can also see my zombies vs unicorns book.. 

So when I say I <3 think geek.. I spend hours browsing their stock.. I have a friend who even works there.. but man, the comment about bettas really annoyed me. And learning what I have - and making the mistakes I made years ago. They shouldn't even bother to market that as something applicable for fish. 

It's a novelty and only a novelty and it should say that. I agree, I'd put a plant in it. But I could probably build one cheaper than the 40.00 they want for it. My 3 gallon tank was 40.00.


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

N03113 said:


> It looks cool.. if your male...



um, it looks cool if your female to? i dont get why it would only look cool to males. my problem with it isnt how it looks, but how small it is, as you pointed out.


----------



## N03113 (Jun 2, 2011)

lunawatsername said:


> um, it looks cool if your female to? i dont get why it would only look cool to males. my problem with it isnt how it looks, but how small it is, as you pointed out.


my opinion, it's an incredibly masculine design. I hate the "tap" spout. Plus it's got extra stuff you just don't need if you're plugging it into a computer. 

Now, if someone was seriously going to go that small and wants something cool and "high tech" for the same price Comstar USB Hi-Tech Aquarium beats out this one. 

Or go cheaper and get http://www.petco.com/product/113970...px?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_FishTanksAquariums


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

to me its just if thats your thing, not necessarily masculine. it just confised me that you said only guys would like it. actually im pretty sure only people who dont know/ care about fish would like it tbh. its not a good product because of the size, i agree with you there.


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

> Or go cheaper and get http://www.petco.com/product/113970/...TanksAquariums


I sincerely hope you're joking. That thing is a death trap. OK, not as bad as that USB desktop thingy.. but still way to small for any type of fish.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

WOW. 

You would need to change that 2x a day just to keep your fish alive in this small of a container. The smallest I have a betta in is a 1.5 gallon vase, this is probably .5 or LESS!

Shame these gimmicks people make.


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

N03113 said:


> I <3 think geek.... but I don't <3 this tank.
> 
> It looks cool.. if your male... I work for a video game company, so we kinda have not an expectation but a sense of pride in our geek-o-spheres. If you see any photos of my tank, you can also see my zombies vs unicorns book..
> 
> ...



That's basically what I was trying to say. It looks cool, but is not cool for an actually fish. I would put a glass fish in it. And I loved Zombies vs. Unicorns. TEAM UNICORN FOREVER!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

a gallon is my smallest tank, and those are for Lulu and Purple. Lulu hates bigger tanks, Purple is pretty happy in his one gallon, with his small plants and his ship wreck cave. my biggest, is... well, technically a 10 with King Steve, but he's not technically mine. xD


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

PiscisAmor said:


> Ya. It's def a little small. Ok, more than a little. But neat idea! Maybe if the clock was at the bottom and a pen holder was on top of the clock so the tank part was deeper. *A couple neon tetras might be ok in it as it stands... They're pretty small.*
> 
> When I put this out here it was to share the idea, not suggest it was feasible to actually have a happy fish. It's USB powered!!!


Most certainly not. Neons may be small fish but they are very energetic. Confining them in one of these things would be crueler to them than to a betta. Fish size and tank size are not necessarily correlated. 

I dont understand why it's even usb powered, I doubt the thing has a filter - and light can run off a battery. I honestly think it looks a bit tacky. A nice planted bowl with some shrimp would be much more beautiful than this.


----------



## Persica (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes, I think it is a neat idea, if it were bigger.  If it was 5 gallons or so, (I'm a bit obsessive over tank size), I'd have it in a second. Super cool idea. 

Everyone needs to stop getting on your back and realize that all you meant was that you thought the idea was neat.. Not actually how they did it. I'll be the first one to say no to animal cruelty, but I can suck it up and admit that yes, this tank is an awesome idea.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I personally like the look of this tank, and yes I wish it was a lot bigger!

I also have to say lots of people on here have 1g tanks, and I would use one if my Betta were comfortable in it. 1g's are not the devil.

And on another note about all these small tanks.... do you think these tanks would eventually cycle if left long enough with the betta in it? I mean, it doesn't keep ammonia FOREVER and should eventually cycle. BUT I do agree smaller tanks should not be used (under 1g). Just an idea.


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

Persica said:


> Yes, I think it is a neat idea, if it were bigger.  If it was 5 gallons or so, (I'm a bit obsessive over tank size), I'd have it in a second. Super cool idea.
> 
> Everyone needs to stop getting on your back and realize that all you meant was that you thought the idea was neat.. Not actually how they did it. I'll be the first one to say no to animal cruelty, but I can suck it up and admit that yes, this tank is an awesome idea.


Thank you so much. And you too Pitluvs.


----------

